# Condit v Diaz rematch confirmed



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

At UFC 143 on Saturday, Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit fought five rounds for the UFC Interim Welterweight title, with Condit winning the unanimous decision. The outcome was controversial, with Diaz, along with many fans, fighters, and media members feeling that his constant forward pressure was enough to win a clear decision.

At the post-fight press conference, UFC President Dana White said he was open to the possibility of a rematch, but made it clear that both parties had to be eager to fight. As Diaz was so maddened by the decision that he announced his retirement immediately post-bout in the Octagon, and because yesterday Condit's camp indicated they were not interested, there was little hope that the rematch would be made.

However, sources close to the deal just confirmed with The Underground that Carlos Condit has accepted a rematch with Nick Diaz, with the UFC Interim Welterweight title again on the line.

Condit said 'Yes, I accept the rematch' and will be in Las Vegas on Thursday to finalize the deal.

The winner will presumably face GSP for the Unified Welterweight title, when the Canadian recovers fully from knee surgery, which is expected to be around November.

It's unclear at this time as to when the rematch will take place, but it looks like the fans have got what they asked for.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/383512/Condit-accepts-rematch-with-Diaz/

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&thread=1954339&forum=1&page=1&pc=200

Looks like it's legit.

***Update: Confirmed by Danawhite***


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is happening or not really, here's an update.

CesarGracieBJJ Cesar Gracie
@[email protected] Condit vs Diaz or Gsp will not happen this year. Being interviewed by Ariel Helwanie in 5 minutes. He will break the story.

Tweets
malki kawa @malkikawa Close
Well, the powers to be just called. @CarlosCondit and myself will be in vegas and hope to have an announcement on fri...
7
RETWEETS
11:03 PM - 7 Feb 12 via UberSocial for BlackBerry · Details
Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^Wow. Wouldn't it be bizarre if Condit has accepted but Cesar's camp turns it down.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

man i hope their is a rematch, i have a good feeling that this one will the war everyone wanted, whether condit likes it or not. Condit won the fight fair and square imo, and i was very impressed by him, but a rematch will be a totally different fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That would be funny if Diaz doesn't accept it, considering the crying he did after the fight.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, who would have thought we would get to see Nick Diaz retire twice in a year!

If Condit has accepted this, I guess he is wanting to prove a point,


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

its absurd and a disservice to frankie edgar if he had to rematch bj and maynard...yet condit gets to wait for GSP.


either way I dont care for this rematch but if there is an above average co-main then i might watch.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Edgar/Maynard #2 was a draw, so that was obvious...

Edgar/Penn #1, the champ lost "his" belt by a narrow margin..so a rematch was warranted...

"IF" and a only if GSP loses his belt, and its by a narrow margin he would be entitled to a rematch...however the majority of fans in this forum would want him to fight 5 times before getting a title shot...

Condit won..and could make the decision to sit out..it's his decision for a rematch, not the Ufc, not Diaz,


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dana just confirmed the fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Anything to get Diaz back lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

It's the best selling fight they could put on. Do it up imo.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

A pointless re-match. The fans don't want this. Interest in MMA has leveled off, and may even be declining. Booking this match won't help.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure I agree with this if it happens. How can it go any different? Condit won't Ko Diaz, and Diaz won't corner Condit. They're a bad stylistic matchup for each other. Just let Diaz fight someone like Koscheck, and Condit Ellenberger when he wins. Gsp will most likely be delayed past November, so the next contender could be 2 new guys come then.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dana just confirmed the fight.


source?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Condit is gonna make it clear cut in the rematch. He just got more confident and got better as the fight went on and figured out Diaz more and more. Nick just kept trying to be Nick even though it was failing miserably.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

What a complete and utter letdown.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Cesar is mental and wonder if he is gonna try and appeal the decision. Is it even possible?

He is saying Condit won't be fighting GSP or Diaz. WTF?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Black_S15 said:


> source?


Dana's twitter.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> source?


Dana White
danawhite Dana White
@
@GrossiMMA Carlos wanted it
23 minutes ago
Dana White
danawhite Dana White
@
@The1ChillGuy carlos wants it
24 minutes ago
Dana White
danawhite Dana White
@
@TheJRF83 nick wanted the rematch the same night
28 minutes ago
»
Dana White
danawhite Dana White
@
@justScrap85 @carloscondit @ufc @malkikawa people should stay off twitter when they are not informed.
31 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
Dana White
danawhite Dana White
@
@justScrap85 @carloscondit @malkikawa the rumor is true. Carlos did accept the fight today and Carlos is coming on Friday not thur.


...so basically he confirmed that carlos took the fight, and that nick also said he wanted the fight previously, although he did not say outright that nick had accepted since carlos had. Which does make one wonder what cesar is talking about, and if something has changed with nick since last weekend.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cesar is saying its not happening. Apparently KenFlo is saying GSP said he would give up the belt in order to fight Diaz. Diaz/GSP maybe still on?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

CesarGracieBJJ Cesar Gracie
Things are being reconsidered
5 minutes ago

The baldfather is putting the pressure on... this fight will happen.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh cuz the first fight was so good. Can't wait for the action packed rematch.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Does this mean i get back the money i lost??


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope this doesn't happen. The division has been stalled long enough by GSP's injuries. Let's move on and have some different fights please.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

The worst part of all this is..if Diaz won by the same result...there is no way Gracie would ever agree to a rematch..and the Diaz fanboys? c'mon


----------



## MMsheA (Feb 5, 2012)

How can people be against this rematch?

It has been a disputed decision and the champ is out til November anyway.

Pointless for Condit to sit around and wait that long for his title shot, he could get injured himself when his training camp finally happens and it could lead to him having no real income for too long.

The first fight may not have been the most exciting but I am sure there is still a high level of interest in the rematch even if most on here don't seem to want to see it.

What would you prefer really though? have Condit inactive until GSP is ready and Diaz go fight someone removed from the title frame like Koscheck?

Surely its better to do it all again and hope for the type of fight we expected to see first time round.

At the very least it would be interesting to see if Condit came with the same game plan again knowing Nick would likely be expecting that now, and of course be interesting to see what Nick does to try to counteract that style or if he simple does what he always does and gets picked apart again.

For my money the fight would have to look much different from the first one, I am not saying Diaz would certainly win but I am sure it would look different to the first and I for one am all for them going again.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Diaz lost that fight pretty bad IMO but as a HUGE HUGE HUGE Diaz fan I'm soooo excited for this rematch. Of course the only thing running through my mind is "TAKE HIM DOWN AND JIU JITSU HIM!"

Seriously, he has some of the best BJJ in the game and he NEVER uses it and it frustrates me. I seriously rank his MMA BJJ game up there with Prime Big Nog or Maia, he's a genius on the ground.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm fine with this. It's not like Condit fluked. It was a close fight, but Condit showed he had a wider arsenal of tools to fight with. The rematch will probably be more of the same...Nick coming forward, making stupid hand gestures, saying stupid shit, and fighting unintelligently. 

If anything, I think Condit wins the rematch with far less controversy.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> A pointless re-match.* The fans don't want this.* Interest in MMA has leveled off, and may even be declining. Booking this match won't help.


Are you sure you're not mistaken?
I think that despite the 1st fight being a failure, fans want it to happen A LOT!
That 1st fight just let a bad taste in many peoples mouth.
I'm a Diaz fan and i'm telling you, i'd rather have watched Nick lose by KO than have witnessed that travesti of a show.



Toxic said:


> Condit is gonna make it clear cut in the rematch. *He just got more confident and got better as the fight went on and figured out Diaz more and more.* Nick just kept trying to be Nick even though it was failing miserably.


I agree with you on that and i have that as probably one of the reasons Condit accepted the rematch.
From rd3 onward he had Nick figured out and was letting himself go. The next fight Condit will probably get a tko if he really feels this away.



Toxic said:


> Cesar is saying its not happening. Apparently KenFlo is saying *GSP said he would give up the belt in order to fight Diaz.* Diaz/GSP maybe still on?


Wow. That would be crazy, but awesome.
Waiting anxiously for more details on that.



SpoKen said:


> *Diaz lost that fight pretty bad IMO* but as a HUGE HUGE HUGE Diaz fan I'm soooo excited for this rematch. Of course the only thing running through my mind is "TAKE HIM DOWN AND JIU JITSU HIM!"
> 
> Seriously, he has some of the best BJJ in the game and he NEVER uses it and it frustrates me. I seriously rank his MMA BJJ game up there with Prime Big Nog or Maia, he's a genius on the ground.


I had it 48-47 Diaz, because imo running away from your opponent makes you lose points or at least not gain them.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

What a horrible decision. What is going to change from the fight they just had? is Nick suddenly not going to attack in a straight line and box?. Carlos will win in the exact same way he just did. I love Nick Diaz. And Carlos. But Carlos will beat Nick 99 times out of 100.?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, this is a joke. This tops Brock Lesnar getting a title shot after winning 1 damn fight. I guess the UFC really is desperate to make GSP vs. Diaz happen considering all the promoting they've done.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

guycanada said:


> Condit won..and could make the decision to sit out..it's his decision for a rematch, not the Ufc, not Diaz,


Its like some of you are lost in an alternate reality. You just dont get it. As a fan of both men initially I am now just a fan of Diaz. Condit doesnt want to take the fight, he has to. Almost the entire MMA community, and I dont mean little kids living at their moms house, almost the entire community is calling him a coward. Not a strategist a coward. And on top of that most feel he lost.

He has taken a serious shot and its a big deal. Not because of this or that opinion, but because MMA is at a crossroads. Between the FOX deal and everything else, this is a different time for the sport. And many people are trying to define what it is, both in judging practices and what the fans want. If things are right in the universe you will see the sport take a different turn away from allowing fighters to be rewarded for laying on people or running and game stalling.

You can type all the posts you want on here as you love on Carlos and hate on Diaz but the reality is this fight is happening because people all over the community are not happy. They find it important and are not letting it go down like this. All the non-sense whining about ridiculous points of view will not change it this time. Carlos will have to come to fight. Evade and attack not tap and run as fast as he can. And hopefully we can see the scoring finally get the overhaul it needs.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i think this is good. either way someone gets to prove something

definately watchin at the pub tho lol


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

If Condit follows the same gameplan, he'll win again.

Unless Diaz learn how to fight without coming forward, which he wont.

So frustrating for me. I give Carlos props for executing a plan based on striking against Diaz and winning. But, I cant say I enjoy watching a fighter slip and run over and over again. Diaz would never in a million years do that. He would slip and stay right there and attack. Thats why I love him so.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Bull shit. Carlos won fair and square and deserves his title shot. Nick throws a fit and threatens to retire and now he gets a rematch? Unbelivable! If you want Carlos to fight again atleast give someone else a shot Diaz already had his and lost.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, Carlos wants the rematch too..
So that's what going to happen I think..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is funny


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

hopefully we will get a 3rd rematch when Diaz loses to Condit again..


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Shogun/Machida all over again.

Close 5 rounder divides opinion, calls for rematch.

This fight will not go further than the 3rd.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mmats said:


> hopefully we will get a 3rd rematch when Diaz loses to Condit again..


Come on , the fight was close and we should get a rematch. If Machida-Shogun II and Edgar-Penn II happened, this should too.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Come on , the fight was close and we should get a rematch. If Machida-Shogun II and Edgar-Penn II happened, this should too.


I was joking, but what if Diaz pulls off a close decision? Then what? Hopefully the fight ends up being conclusive.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

americanfighter said:


> Bull shit. Carlos won fair and square and deserves his title shot. Nick throws a fit and threatens to retire and now he gets a rematch? Unbelivable! If you want Carlos to fight again atleast give someone else a shot Diaz already had his and lost.


this

the rematch is BS, you don't give cry babies what they want. Condit sat on the sidelines, waited more than he had to, to finally get a shot.

So give him his shot first, then we can talk rematch

if Sanchez wins his next, do a Diaz/Sanchez so he'll get to beat on a Jackson's fighter. And Sanchez called him out.

either way I don't see Diaz beating GSP and he'll lose, again, against Condit


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

This fight reminds me of the reaction to Shogun Machida 1. Except this time it was Carlos who fought the Shogun role. It was the same people up in arms when he lost. It's all about perception and people were force fed Diaz for weeks leading up to this fight. 

I have a feeling that unless Diaz got brutally knocked out he was always going to get a rematch no matter what the decision.

However, I think much like Shogun Machida 2, Condit will come in and take his head off.


----------



## MMsheA (Feb 5, 2012)

Seriously though what are the alternatives?

GSP is apparently out long term, should Condit and the UFC just sit around waiting for him to be fit before any such meaningful fight can take place at this weightclass?

What if GSP breaksdown again during his rehab and his lay off becomes even more long term?

What if Condit waits all that time, gets ring rust and injured when he finally does get a training camp for GSP (look at Rashad's situation when he was waiting around for Shogun following UFC 114)

The thing is Condit might not be the champ, but he is the interim champ and he should stay active and be happy to defend what he has against the top contender for it.

Right now its Diaz and while he technically has nothing to prove or even gain from fighting him as a fighter and as a Champion (of sorts) he should want to get back in there and fight not wait around for a title shot somewhere in the future just because it is owed to him.

The bottom line is this, if he is indeed the best contender out there and most worthy to fight GSP he should have no issue with fighting and further reinforcing that position with a second win of Diaz if not then depending on the nature of any win Nick can deliver he would take over as number one contender (even then at one all we would surely either see a rubber match or an immediate title shot for Condit against the winner of any GSP/DIaz match)

I am sure he will be richly rewarded for the fight and after all it is his job so he shouldn't want to go so long without staying active/getting paid and the UFC could and should put guarentees in place that even should he lose he is still in line for either a rematch or a title shot following GSP/DIaz if that occurs.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

americanfighter said:


> Bull shit. Carlos won fair and square and deserves his title shot. Nick throws a fit and threatens to retire and now he gets a rematch? Unbelivable! If you want Carlos to fight again atleast give someone else a shot Diaz already had his and lost.



Uhmmmmm No....and....no...and, well....no....anything else I can think of.....Hmmmmmmm, oh yeah, no.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

This is stupid. Condit clearly won. He kept getting screwed out of everything while things keep working out for Diaz. He no-shows stuff, then gets a main event win over Penn. Then he acts like a five-year-old and says he's retiring, and now gets an unwarranted rematch? Stupid.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It basically sends the message that decisions really don't mean anything. I like that. There has to be a conclusive ending to this and by that I mean somebody needs to finish this fight. Shogun/Machida showed us that the winner of the decision is not always the winner of the fight. Hopefully this time we'll get to see the fight everybody expected to see.


----------



## MMsheA (Feb 5, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> This is stupid. Condit clearly won. He kept getting screwed out of everything while things keep working out for Diaz. He no-shows stuff, then gets a main event win over Penn. Then he acts like a five-year-old and says he's retiring, and now gets an unwarranted rematch? Stupid.


Well of course he would be a main event headliner, he is a big name and was the current/last Strikeforce champ in the weight class.

What would you expect them to do? UFC is still running a business and Diaz is still marketable and capable of headlining a pay per view.

He was duely punished for his no show, I don't know if he was fined or whatever but he was due to get his title shot against GSP and instead he had to fight a non title bout and then a second bout just to become the interim champ where had he done what he was supposed to he would have had his chance to be the champ instead of fighting Penn.

The fact is now the champ is not available to fight, in the meantime there is still money to be made both for Condit and for the UFC so it makes more sense to have the two fight again than to simply let condit wait around until he can have his title shot.

As I said in my previous post depending on the nature of any potential loss for condit either a rubber match could be set up or a guaranteed shot at the winner of the next title match could be awarded to him so he wouldn't have a great deal to lose and has to be better than going unpaid and unworked for months on end waiting for GSP.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It's going to end the same way


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Sends a good message to all the fighters out there.

Act like a whiny, inbred little bitch and you get what you want.

Every single fight that goes to a decision now we're going to have the losing crying at the presser and saying how unfair his life is and boo hoo hoo I need a rematch.

Nice work Dana. I won't be watching the rematch.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good move, the result of the first fight coupled with GSP's absence is plenty reason, and the controversy alone will sell it big time, seeing as some people found the first fight boring.

Can't wait.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

This was just posted by BJPenn...
?????



> @bjpenndotcom
> BJ PENN
> MMA NEWS: Quick Twitt: Dana White Confirms Condit vs. Diaz II In The Works, Cesar Gracie Says Not Happening http://t.co/drJBxrMf


Just saw this was already posted....move along ppl nothing to see here


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

His second tweet is: "Things are being reconsidered"
So he probably changed his mind.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Meh, can't see a rematch going much different to the first fight TBH.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I disagree with this rematch. There is no need to having this fighting because the fight it wasn't THAT close. I would expect having Kampmann fighting Sanchez or Shields first (irony).

But, yeah, I think this have to do with the fact that GSP is out for a long time so it can really make some sense.

I hope Condit wins this fight again. It's not that I don't like Diaz, it's just that I think he did a great job at the past event and he can lose it all just because Diaz is a crybaby. I would be pissed if they start to giving chance to any complainer fighter who's going to start with the "I'm retiring" crap. Diaz is better than that.

Team Condit, always.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

LOLOL Its awesome. Half the posts dont even have anything to do with the fight or whats right, or MMA, its just motivated by an all out hate for Diaz veiled as reasons. Its not even about a love for Condit he could have fought Huckleberry Finn and you guys would be mad. And you cant do anything about it they will fight again. I love it! 

You guys bitched when he beat BJ you would bitch even if he killed the other guy in the ring you'll never be unbiased when it comes to Diaz, you cant understand what you dont know and you'll always fear what you dont understand

I love to correlate the haters by where they are from also, its like a sociological experiment.

I just hope someone wins hard core as a skilled fighter and that means all the facets of the game. I hope its dominating. I dont care who it is just as long as it obvious. I used to like both guys before Carlos ran around the ring with that garbage fight plan of Jacksons. See what I did there, I chose a great fight for MMA over my favorite guy. Try it it tastes good.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cerroney! said:


> I disagree with this rematch. There is no need to having this fighting because the fight it wasn't THAT close. I would expect having Kampmann fighting Sanchez or Shields first (irony).


A lot of people thought Diaz won, hence the rematch.


----------



## SuperHero (Mar 24, 2011)

Cerroney! said:


> I disagree with this rematch. There is no need to having this fighting because the fight it wasn't THAT close. I would expect having Kampmann fighting Sanchez or Shields first (irony).
> 
> But, yeah, I think this have to do with the fact that GSP is out for a long time so it can really make some sense.
> 
> ...


I would've been happy with either one of these guys winning, then I saw how much of a cry baby:sad03: Nick was. If Nick never said a word, he would be the best fighter in the world!! I hope Carlos beats him the same way he did the first time, assuming there is a rematch. Team Condit!!


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Rauno said:


> A lot of people thought Diaz won, hence the rematch.


I know, I know.

But *I* don't think it was close.

I can see why people tought Diaz won, but I disagree with them, specially with Ronda Rousey after all the bunch of crap she said.



SuperHero said:


> I would've been happy with either one of these guys winning, then I saw how much of a cry baby:sad03: Nick was. If Nick never said a word, he would be the best fighter in the world!! I hope Carlos beats him the same way he did the first time, assuming there is a rematch. Team Condit!!


Yeah, but almost all of the buzz there is about the Diaz Brothers is because they talk, talk, talk, talk and it's fascinating the way they see mixed martial arts (I can't deny that).


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Rauno said:


> A lot of people thought Diaz won, hence the rematch.


And what happens if the fight plays out nearly identical to the first one but instead Diaz gets the close decision win? What then, a third fight? That would only seem fair for Condit. Not great for MMA fans.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Diaz doesn't deserve a rematch, but I won't mind see how this one goes.

Condit is the 'real boxer' in this one. If Diaz doesn't change strategies he will simply look foolish this time. Condit out boxed Diaz the whole time, and in those exchanges on the fence, Condit didn't really have to reset himself to the centre of the ring, he could have just as easily just come out off the fence, stopped and laid a few shots to the side of Diaz's head ... Condit will realize that his boxing works against Diaz, fine tune it for the next match, and will be a lot more confident to keep the pressure on Diaz instead of moving out of range and then resetting.

I can see why Condit would accept this match, he can make a load of cash and feels pretty confident that the only threat he faces from Diaz on his feet is a contact high from one of Diaz's girly slaps.

The only real counter Diaz has is to take the fight to the ground, after which I can't wait to hear all the 'real fighter' Diaz fans explain away why Diaz spent the whole night shooting for a TD instead of standing and fighting.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> *It basically sends the message that decisions really don't mean anything.* I like that. There has to be a conclusive ending to this and by that I mean somebody needs to finish this fight. Shogun/Machida showed us that the winner of the decision is not always the winner of the fight. Hopefully this time we'll get to see the fight everybody expected to see.


It also sends the message that if you crap on the UFC, UFC will crap on you.
Condit's "Run Forrest Run" performance didn't gain him any respect from his bosses, add to that the fact that UFC 143 was pretty lackluster, except from the main event and a couple prelims and you have a pretty pissed boss.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This is great news for my FFL team! Was so gutted after Nick calling it quits in the cage. The rematch should most likely be a much better fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

NoYards said:


> Diaz doesn't deserve a rematch, but I won't mind see how this one goes.
> 
> *Condit is the 'real boxer' in this one*. If Diaz doesn't change strategies he will simply look foolish this time. *Condit out boxed Diaz the whole time*, and in those exchanges on the fence, Condit didn't really have to reset himself to the centre of the ring, he could have just as easily just come out off the fence, stopped and laid a few shots to the side of Diaz's head ... Condit will realize that his boxing works against Diaz, fine tune it for the next match, and will be a lot more confident to keep the pressure on Diaz instead of moving out of range and then resetting.
> 
> ...


I think Condit was the more evasive striker and utilized a wider range of tools, but in terms landing as a boxer, Nick did more with his fists- consider the fight if you take knees and kicks out of the equation and it looks quite different. Also I disagree that Condit didn't need to reset in the center. Staying in the pocket with Nick and not backing up, against the fence or no, and it would have likely have been a much worse night for Carlos.

That said I expect both guys to fight differently. Nick will try to change it up and Carlos will have more confidence and as you suggested, quite possibly try to stay in range and trade more punches- we'll see how that pans out for him. It's not like Nick hasn't faced guys with power to rival or trump Carlos'.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

AmdM said:


> It also sends the message that if you crap on the UFC, UFC will crap on you.
> Condit's "Run Forrest Run" performance didn't gain him any respect from his bosses, add to that the fact that UFC 143 was pretty lackluster, except from the main event and a couple prelims and you have a pretty pissed boss.


Which 'bosses' would those be? Sources?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

NoYards said:


> Which 'bosses' would those be? Sources?


Source is 1st post of this thread.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Source is 1st post of this thread.


That's a source that says Dana sees a good draw match, it doesn't say anything about respect for any fighter.

I would guess if anyone lost the respect of the 'bosses' it would be the one that has a history of being a whiny baby and who whined again after the match and threatened to quit.

So again I ask! sources?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

NoYards said:


> That's a source that says Dana sees a good draw match, it doesn't say anything about respect for any fighter.
> 
> I would guess if anyone lost the respect of the 'bosses' it would be the one that has a history of being a whiny baby and who whined again after the match and threatened to quit.
> 
> So again I ask! sources?


You obviously have missed a lot of Dana's interviews.
You would know better how he thinks, so go watch some and come later without the stupid questions.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think this is BS. Everyone loses, Condit needs to fight the same fighter = loss. the fans get another boring fight = loss and Diaz loses again = loss. Also the UFC looks like a joke for listening to that whiney crybaby retard = loss. So great decision Dana, if you like losing.

Seriously Diaz and his fans are reaching Chael Sonnen levels with this. Talk enough shit and you will get what you want. UFC is no longer fighting but a drama show.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I think Condit was the more evasive striker and utilized a wider range of tools, but in terms landing as a boxer, Nick did more with his fists- consider the fight if you take knees and kicks out of the equation and it looks quite different. Also I disagree that Condit didn't need to reset in the center. Staying in the pocket with Nick and not backing up, against the fence or no, and it would have likely have been a much worse night for Carlos.
> 
> That said I expect both guys to fight differently. Nick will try to change it up and Carlos will have more confidence and as you suggested, quite possibly try to stay in range and trade more punches- we'll see how that pans out for him. It's not like Nick hasn't faced guys with power to rival or trump Carlos'.


I think people need to get a copy of that fight and watch it very closely at 1/2 or 1/3 speed ... I did that last night for the first round, and Nick did not in any way 'do more with his fists' .. it may have looked like it, but most of his jabs were misses. Some may have looked like they landed and that's why they gave him something like 12 landed jabs, but in reality there were maybe 7 that actually landed, and none with any forces (the one that did was counted correctly.)

Condit doesn't have to 'stay in the pocket', he does exactly what he did this fight, let Diaz come to him and circle to Nicks right and then stick a kick and the odd combo. 

When Diaz backed him into the corner, that is where Condit would escape and move back to the centre ... with a little fine tuning on this strategy that he now knows works, he doesn't have to reset all the way back to the centre of the ring, he simply escapes the same way he was doing before, stop, and while Nick is still coming forward with his jabs, lay a hook, a kick, or some combo onto Nick's open side, then he can reset to the centre of the ring if necessary.

Nick has a jab, a chin, and a single game plan on his feet. The question is will Nick and his team be able to adjust, because that's not going to work against Condit? In theory I would say it should be quite possible ... with a team and fighter that doesn't seem to ever accept that something they are doing could possibly be wrong? That's another story.

Maybe there are instances where Nick used a different stand up style? Don't recall any. Maybe I'll review some of Nicks fights tonight and see if he's ever shown he's capable of doing anything on his feet but the 'zombie walk to the fence'.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AmdM said:


> You obviously have missed a lot of Dana's interviews.
> You would know better how he thinks, so go watch some and come later without the stupid questions.


What the heck are you talking about?

Do we need to get a Portuguese translator up in here?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree that Carlos won, and won convincingly, but people are always going to see fights differently. If quite a few fans scored the fight for Diaz, and this would certainly appear to be the case, then fine... have these two settle things. I could see the rematch being an entirely different fight, especially since Nick will know he has to cut Carlos off, lest he lose another decision. I could certainly see this fight 'making up' for the first one - and I use quotation marks, because if you felt the first encounter was boring, I personally find you to be an idiot.

And as a personal gripe. Can we please stop acting like such dramatic little pansies. Every bloody thread I click on these days, it's 'The UFC is becoming a joke' and 'This is bad for the sport of MMA'. Interest in the sport might have hit a plateau, which will happen when you put on nearly 50 events a year, but it's future is far from in jeopardy. And for every Chael Sonnen, we have two dozen 'no nonsense' fighters, so please... cut the drama. It's one thing I'm beginning to notice about MMAF that's getting borderline annoying. You know what's bad for the sport? The internet... it's given crybabies and whiny critics a forum to amass and lend their opinions when no one asked.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

AmdM said:


> You obviously have missed a lot of Dana's interviews.
> You would know better how he thinks, so go watch some and come later without the stupid questions.


You mean the one where he said he though Condit won? Yeah, I saw that one ... again ... sources?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And as a personal gripe. Can we please stop acting like such dramatic little pansies. Every bloody thread I click on these days, it's 'The UFC is becoming a joke' and 'This is bad for the sport of MMA'. Interest in the sport might have hit a plateau, which will happen when you put on nearly 50 events a year, but it's future is far from in jeopardy. And for every Chael Sonnen, we have two dozen 'no nonsense' fighters, so please... cut the drama. It's one thing I'm beginning to notice about MMAF that's getting borderline annoying. You know what's bad for the sport? The internet... it's given crybabies and whiny critics a forum to amass and lend their opinions when no one asked.


Best post, like, evar.

:thumbsup:


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I could certainly see this fight 'making up' for the first one - and I use quotation marks, because if you felt the first encounter was boring, I personally find you to be an idiot.


One Million percent agreement.

It's so damn strange, in MMA we have a mixture of MMA skills, and in areas like wrestling we have the best of the best, champions and All Americans; in BJJ, Karate, Judo, etc we have black belts up the ying yang; in Mauy Thai we have people who have spent years in Thailand studying the art; but in boxing we have very few, if any at all, real boxers ... but what do the 'fans' want to see? They want to see the fighters use the skill that is probably the least developed skill in all of MMA or they call it a 'boring fight' .. "if you can't stand there in the middle of the ring and show how unskilled you are in boxing then you're not a real fighter" ... crazy!

This was a fight that was billed to be two fighters who were 'MMA boxers" going at it ... instead of a display of really poor boxing it turned out to have elements of a good strategy (boxing still not up to the level of what good wrestlers are capable of in the MMA, but better than your average coinf flip slug fest.) The element of strategy saved the fight from its billing IMO.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Condit is just going to beat him again.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It basically sends the message that decisions really don't mean anything. I like that. There has to be a conclusive ending to this and by that I mean somebody needs to finish this fight. Shogun/Machida showed us that the winner of the decision is not always the winner of the fight. Hopefully this time we'll get to see the fight everybody expected to see.


Exactly.

This fight will not go past three rounds. Some one is getting their head taken off.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Diaz lost that fight pretty bad IMO but as a HUGE HUGE HUGE Diaz fan I'm soooo excited for this rematch. Of course the only thing running through my mind is "TAKE HIM DOWN AND JIU JITSU HIM!"
> 
> Seriously, he has some of the best BJJ in the game and he NEVER uses it and it frustrates me. I seriously rank his MMA BJJ game up there with Prime Big Nog or Maia, he's a genius on the ground.


i agree but his boxing is pretty awesome. i can understand how he felt he was winning the fight against Condit, i hope he'd stop playing around w/his second best weapon (his boxing) and just fight on the ground.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I feel this fight will be even worse for Diaz. He does have the chance to completely surprise me though and come into the fight with an actual gameplan that doesn't involve 'Your momma' jokes and walking forwards a lot.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dana always changes his mind, first he was saying Condit was rounds 1-2 and now he's saying Diaz won 1-2 and condit won last 3 rounds.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the idea of a rematch, i'd like to see condit beat diaz again. the only aspect i disagree with is that it seems like diaz is being rewarded for being a spoiled sport.

anyway, carlos know what's he's facing now, and just has to fine tune the game plan. I think he can back up less after slipping diaz. I suspect to see carlos dominate a 2nd fight if it stays standing.if diaz was smart, he'd pull a sanchez and get relentless about getting a take down early each round. I was surprised by the easy with which he took, condit's back in round 5, and BJJ may be the key to victory for diaz as opposed to stand up (hs boxing is great, his stand up is ok)


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This rematch is bogus. Condit won a shot at GSP. Interim belt is just a fancy word for number 1 contender. Dana is determined to make GSP vs Diaz by any means necessary including trampling over condits head.

I wonder if Diaz loses again will there be a 3rd rematch or will they just strip Condit of the belt :thumbsdown:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

tap nap or snap said:


> the only aspect i disagree with is that it seems like diaz is being rewarded for being a spoiled sport.


this, exactly

if they do this rematch, then they should do all the other rematches of fights with much closer and controversial decisions, Sonnen/Bisping comes to mind first, but not only.

Diaz is 28, he has plenty of time to get at least 3 more title shots (granted he blows the first two), the talent is here, the maturity is not yet there.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

vilify said:


> This rematch is bogus. Condit won a shot at GSP. Interim belt is just a fancy word for number 1 contender. Dana is determined to make GSP vs Diaz by any means necessary including trampling over condits head.
> 
> I wonder if Diaz loses again will there be a 3rd rematch or will they just strip Condit of the belt :thumbsdown:


The rematch is happening because the result ended in a highly controversial decision. Many people thought Condit won, equally as many thought Diaz won. The MMA community has been in uproar about the result since the fight happened. That's why this fight is happening.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Condit has to fight...it only makes sense, and I thought a rematch was entire plausible had Nick not stormed off like that.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

This rematch isnt happening because mixed opinion about who won, im a fan of both fighters but i agree that Condit won simple as that. The UFC are desperate for the GSP fight for Diaz as its going to make huge amounts of PPV and Gate money, i bet its going to happen in Canada.
The UFC is a buisness and im sure that they were pissed that Condit won, they have now justified a rematch and im sure they have made a good money offer to Condit to take it.
Plain and simple the UFC want the Diaz v GSP fight, yes Condit has been disrespected throughout from multiple changes of opponent etc. As a sporting decision it is crap but from a Buisness point of view it makes total sense.


----------



## badboy (Aug 1, 2009)

It just sho0ws that all the Condit bandwagoners are scared of him fighting Nick again. If my boy Diaz had of sneaked a dreadful decision in a role reversal then I'd be all for a rematch because I'm safe in the knowledge that Nick will kill him this time around. People bitching about this rematch and no Sonnen-Bisping etc. need to STFU. This was a title match where it seems to be 50-50 split, if this isn't rematch worthy I dont know what is.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the rematch alot...I think It will be far more entertaining this time as well...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Condit is gonna make it clear cut in the rematch. He just got more confident and got better as the fight went on and figured out Diaz more and more. Nick just kept trying to be Nick even though it was failing miserably.


Nick will play the MMA game. He will set up a takedown earlier and sub his ass.

This rematch is warranted. Who else would Condit fight? People really want him to sit until November or December? 

Believe it or not Condit backers...the fight was real close. People thinking Condit ran away with it are just as delusional as the people that think Diaz clearly won. It was a close fight and either fighter could have won it.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/7553552/nick-diaz-vs-carlos-condit-ufc-rematch-set-says-dana-white


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Wow, this is a joke. This tops Brock Lesnar getting a title shot after winning 1 damn fight. I guess the UFC really is desperate to make GSP vs. Diaz happen considering all the promoting they've done.


I agree.

Diaz fcuks up his fight against GSP...trash talks after the BJ fight and he gets another title shot - interim, with the shot at the champ waiting for the winner.

Loses to Condit because he can't adapt in a fight that's not going his way...cries like a baby after the fight...throws "thug wisdom" around and...apparently he gets another title shot and a chance to fight GSP.

In the meantime Condit has to play the role of the good guy and stay quiet.

What a joke.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet Condit gets paid a shitload for this, I'm talking 600k+

Dana: Hey Carlos can you fight Nick one more time?
Carlos: Aww come on, I just beat him and I want the title shot
Dana: we'll pay you more than you would get for the title shot to fight Nick Again
Carlos: deal


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> I agree.
> 
> Diaz fcuks up his fight against GSP...trash talks after the BJ fight and he gets another title shot - interim, with the shot at the champ waiting for the winner.
> 
> ...


You're throwing in variables that have nothing to do with the decision of this rematch. Clearly because of your own personal dislike for Diaz.

The fact of the matter is it was a very close fight and clearly ended controversially, hence people debating and arguing about the decision for days now.

You and others think Condit won, me and others think Diaz won, so let's do a rematch and establish a clear winner this time around.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I agree that Carlos won, and won convincingly, but people are always going to see fights differently. If quite a few fans scored the fight for Diaz, and this would certainly appear to be the case, then fine... have these two settle things. I could see the rematch being an entirely different fight, especially since Nick will know he has to cut Carlos off, lest he lose another decision. I could certainly see this fight 'making up' for the first one - and I use quotation marks, because if you felt the first encounter was boring, I personally find you to be an idiot.
> 
> And as a personal gripe. *Can we please stop acting like such dramatic little pansies. Every bloody thread I click on these days, it's 'The UFC is becoming a joke' and 'This is bad for the sport of MMA'. Interest in the sport might have hit a plateau, which will happen when you put on nearly 50 events a year, but it's future is far from in jeopardy. And for every Chael Sonnen, we have two dozen 'no nonsense' fighters, so please... cut the drama*. It's one thing I'm beginning to notice about MMAF that's getting borderline annoying. You know what's bad for the sport? The internet... it's given crybabies and whiny critics a forum to amass and lend their opinions when no one asked.


Well honestly I agree, I think that this kind of stuff is good for the sport, if you consider viewers and money. I mean that's the only reason Dana listens to this kind of stuff. The thing that sickens me is the fact that it works. The fact that the majority of fans like drama, fake beef and crybabies more than just MMA. the fact that MMA has sold out 100%. it's not bad for the sport, it's just bad for the few fans that actually appreciate *sport*& hate the drama on the side. 

I don't know if your post was party directed at my earlier one, but if it was then let me just make it clear that I think guys like Nick Diaz and Chael Sonnen will make the sport grow and more people will tune in. I just have to voice my oppinion now and then because it sadens me that basicly the only sport that I like is being held in a monopoly and turned in to a fake drama show where the people with the biggest mouths get to go before the humble quite guys. It's sad that Tito Ortiz and Dan Hardy gets chances others don't get because of their image. The same goes for bad guys like Diaz and Sonnen as well.

I realize that it works this way and money is what matters but I still don't like it.

Also sure the fight was close and all but people who think Condit would have gotten the same chance if the decision went the other way are kidding themselves. Dana wanted Nick to win so he gets another chance. 

The ones who gets second chances in the UFC are people who are controversial, because controversy sells. And I think it sux. But I realize that it's a lost cause so...../End rant.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know how anyone is saying the rematch isn't warranted...The fight was super close...They have polls all over the place and it's pretty much 50/50 on who won. There's even one up on UFC.com

I'm a big fan of both fighters and i just want a more exciting fight, and i'm sure we'll get that this time. 

But to anyone saying Condit kicked Diaz Ass..Come on, stop the Hatin and just get ready for a good rematch


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> You're throwing in variables that have nothing to do with the decision of this rematch. Clearly because of your own personal dislike for Diaz.
> 
> The fact of the matter is it was a very close fight and clearly ended controversially, hence people debating and arguing about the decision for days now.
> 
> You and others think Condit won, me and others think Diaz won, so let's do a rematch and establish a clear winner this time around.


I'm willing to bet you wouldn't see it the other way had the decision been given to Diaz.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

guycanada said:


> The worst part of all this is..if Diaz won by the same result...there is no way Gracie would ever agree to a rematch..and the Diaz fanboys? c'mon


This is exactly what came to mind when I read the title of thread, Diaz and cesar would NEVER consider a rematch if Diaz had got the decision.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> I'm willing to bet you wouldn't see it the other way had the decision been given to Diaz.


The difference between me and the large majority of people that think Condit clearly won the fight are they they are Diaz haters and I'm not a Condit hater. I'm actually a fan of Condit (sig for comedy purposes).

I would have been happy with Condit going out there and knocking out Diaz in brutal fashion. At least then, he clearly won the fight. If Diaz very narrowly defeated Condit and there was the same uproar about the fight I would happily welcome the rematch. I just want to see a fantastic fight.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Hopefully Condit comes to fight this time. Who knows maybe he wants to shut everyone up about him running and such. That being said he'll probably try to do the same thing so i'm definitely not buying it again.

I'm just not interested in this matchup anymore, I would of rather seen Condit against Ellenberger or Hendricks.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jumanji said:


> Hopefully Condit comes to fight this time. Who knows maybe he wants to shut everyone up about him running and such. That being said he'll probably try to do the same thing so i'm definitely not buying it again.
> 
> I'm just not interested in this matchup anymore, I would of rather seen Condit against Ellenberger or Hendricks.


Tweet Dana then.

He canceled Franklin/Hendo 2 and Lesnar/Mir 3 because the fans didn't want it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Problem is a lot of fans do want this.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Come on , the fight was close and we should get a rematch. If Machida-Shogun II and Edgar-Penn II happened, this should too.


Agreed some people are just scared Nick will beat him again and this time it will be definitive.
http://www.cagepotato.com/209ers-rejoice-it-looks-like-a-conditdiaz-rematch-will-be-happening


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You're throwing in variables that have nothing to do with the decision of this rematch. Clearly because of your own personal dislike for Diaz.


I don't dislike Diaz...I feel sorry for him.

He is wasting potential.



Mckeever said:


> The fact of the matter is it was a very close fight and clearly ended controversially, hence people debating and arguing about the decision for days now.
> 
> You and others think Condit won, me and others think Diaz won, so let's do a rematch and establish a clear winner this time around.


It was a clear fight, but no controversy regarding the decision.

Only controversy was Diaz, running his mouth after the fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Tired of this rematch bullshit with Dana. There isn't even a point to it Carlos is clearly the better fighter and a couple months isn't enough time to change that. Carlos won't get a rematch if Diaz gets a bs decision in his favor either which makes this even more stupid. So Carlos could beat him twice and then not get a title shot.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

This was a close fight but I don't like instant rematches unless you are the champion and happen to lose a close fight, only the champion should get the preferential treatment. I don't want Condit waiting until November or later to defend his interim title, but there are other fights to be made with these guys, and their rematch should happen later on.

I don't like crybabies like Diaz, or shit talkers like Sonnen getting to jump over the quiet, professional fighters and keep getting preferential treatment on the big names, and thus getting bigger purses.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

limba said:


> I don't dislike Diaz...I feel sorry for him.
> 
> He is wasting potential.
> 
> ...


I love how all the haters who pretend to be objective are showing thier true colors in this thread.

P.S. Carlos is getting paid, that's why he's taking this fight and I'd be willing to bet its going to be his biggest payday to this point so if you're a true Condit fan you would be happy for him but most of you are just Diaz haters that is clear.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I love how all the haters who pretend to be objective are showing thier true colors in this thread.
> 
> P.S. Carlos is getting paid, that's why he's taking this fight and I'd be willing to bet its going to be his biggest payday to this point so if you're a true Condit fan you would be happy for him but most of you are just Diaz haters that is clear.


Very true. Running to avoid and stall the fight all of a sudden turns into "footwork."


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And as a personal gripe. Can we please stop acting like such dramatic little pansies. Every bloody thread I click on these days, it's 'The UFC is becoming a joke' and 'This is bad for the sport of MMA'.


Haha. Yep, glad someone said it.

Props to Condit though. It's a brave and risky decision but in some ways the pressure is on Diaz to make the rematch worthwhile. He's got what he wanted, now he has to deliver.

Edit: The money argument is a silly one. He'd earn way more waiting for GSP than fighting Diaz.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am glad about this. Maybe this time we wont get so many men shrinking in to toddler form and creating a river of tears when Condits name is read the winner.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> Tired of this rematch bullshit with Dana. There isn't even a point to it Carlos is clearly the better fighter and a couple months isn't enough time to change that. Carlos won't get a rematch if Diaz gets a bs decision in his favor either which makes this even more stupid. So Carlos could beat him twice and then not get a title shot.


I agree...that is the problem.

The potential rematch could happen in June or July. If Diaz wins,.he will get GSP, in November or December. There's no way in hell the UFC won't make that fight. 
And Condit being fcuked.



slapshot said:


> I love how all the haters who pretend to be objective are showing thier true colors in this thread.
> 
> P.S. Carlos is getting paid, that's why he's taking this fight and I'd be willing to bet its going to be his biggest payday to this point so if you're a true Condit fan you would be happy for him but most of you are just Diaz haters that is clear.


I don't hate him. I feel sorry for him, because he has so much potential, as a fighter, bit he seems to fcuk it up, once he let's Diaz - the person open his mouth.

He trashtalked after beating BJ = title shot.
He's a crybaby after losing to Condit = rematch, for a title shot.

WTF?!

Not even the greatest trashtalker in the business had this success...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> He trashtalked after beating BJ = title shot.
> He's a crybaby after losing to Condit = rematch, for a title shot.
> 
> WTF?!
> ...


Well i 100% KNOW that Condit won the fight but i disagree with this. I dont think Nicks trash talk is what got him the fight. I think its the thousands of grown men becoming babies and having a hissy fit what got him the fight. The sad thing is when Condit wins again i dont expect them to take the loss any better then they have taken this one the last couple days. They should all hang their heads in shame for the way they have been acting.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

I am furious about this rematch.. I believe Condit should be first in the line against GSP no matter the result of the rematch.. but this isn't going to happen.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

locnott said:


> This is exactly what came to mind when I read the title of thread, Diaz and cesar would NEVER consider a rematch if Diaz had got the decision.


And neither did Condit, if you remember they said no at first but if you think Diaz would have turned down the money you are absolutely making assumptions.

Prizefighters fight for cash and Nick would have signed just as quickly as Carlos did, think about it.. they want to pay me more money to fight a Guy I just beat, that's not a fight Nick would turn down its just not.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well maybe it's not happening after all...

FrontRowBrian Brian
*BREAKING NEWS* Carlos Condit vs. Nick Diaz II will NOT happen. An issue arose from Nick's camp last night. Nick will NOT be able to compete

FrontRowBrian Brian
I will not go into nature of why N. Diaz can't compete in a rematch against Condit. Condit will be in Vegas Friday to complete GSP deal

I really hope Condit doesn't decide to wait. and fights Ellenberger or Hendricks, if he sits out he's doing the same shit Diaz would have done.


----------



## GinGinJail (Mar 7, 2011)

FrontRowBrian Brian 
*BREAKING NEWS* Carlos Condit vs. Nick Diaz II will NOT happen. An issue arose from Nick's camp last night. Nick will NOT be able to compete

FrontRowBrian Brian 
I will not go into nature of why N. Diaz can't compete in a rematch against Condit. Condit will be in Vegas Friday to complete GSP deal


this guy usually is pretty money with what he reports


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> The fact of the matter is it was a very close fight and clearly ended controversially, hence people debating and arguing about the decision for days now.
> 
> You and others think Condit won, me and others think Diaz won, so let's do a rematch and establish a clear winner this time around.





Mckeever said:


> I would have been happy with Condit going out there and knocking out Diaz in brutal fashion. At least then, he clearly won the fight. If Diaz very narrowly defeated Condit and there was the same uproar about the fight I would happily welcome the rematch. I just want to see a fantastic fight.


That's the problem with decisions. Often they don't show objectively who won the fight. After Diaz vs. Condit I couldn't tell who won. They both won according to their respective approach, so it's a matter of on what to score you put more emphasis on. That's why I hate decisions. I'd rather see more "draws" announced if a fight wasn't finished. Unfortunately MMA is not a sport like athletics where you can exactly tell who run the fastest, jumped the longest/highest or threw your javelin the widest, but it's a sport that consists of something like 7 different disciplines which each of them can't really be judged objectively.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

This fight is gonna need more spinning sh*t in order to top the first one...


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nick will play the MMA game. He will set up a takedown earlier and sub his ass..


Firstly i would state im a fan of both men however i do not dispute Condit winning.
I disagree with the above quote though, Diaz had 5 rounds to take Condit down and sub him but didnt.
Will there be a different outcome in the next fight? its possible.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SigFig said:


> This fight is gonna need more spinning sh*t in order to top the first one...


Hahaha. 


How about this? If Diaz can beat Rory, DHK and Ellenberger, he can fight Condit again.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I really don't like this rematch. It wasn't as close as Shogun vs. Machida or Jackson vs. Griffin. If they fight each other again, it should be a few fights down the road. It's like Dan Henderson waiting for Bones Jones. There just isn't anything for Condit to win from taking so much risk, unless they really are going to pay him that well for a rematch.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

limba said:


> I don't dislike Diaz...I feel sorry for him.
> 
> He is wasting potential.


I disagree, his limitations will never go away. He can not and will not ever be a guy who can take criticism and learn from his mistakes, his same stubborn determination that got him to where he is will hold him back. You can't fundamentally change a mans character, Diaz is a loner and will suffer because he refuses to adapt and accept a loss as a loss. Guys like GSP and Frankie Edgar who are their own worst critic adapt, Diaz is a fighter first mixed martial artist second. Diaz's life growing up forced him to fight for himself, it sucks but it's the way it is, I know what you mean though, his physical abilities mixed with his obviously innate fighting abilities could make him amazing. He's a little bit like BJ Penn in that he will not change with the evolving sport of mma.

Were a rematch to happen Condit would probably finish Diaz just like how Shogun finished Machida in their rematch because Shogun adapted while Machida kept the same gameplan. If Diaz lowers his hands again Condit will drop him with a kick then tko.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool, Condit will finish this time and Diaz will still cry like a baby afterwards.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Even though I can understand why people compare this fight to Machida/Shogun 1, I think there are some obvious differences. In that fight Shogun didn't circle away like Condit did, he backpedaled as Machida started his forward attack which usually came after landing a leg kick.

Machida certainly wasn't being aggressive except for his straight counters and neither was Shogun, exception being his leg kicks. In the Diaz/Condit fight Diaz was the obvious aggressor constantly pushing forward, Machida didn't do that. Shogun also stood his ground in the center of the ring for the most part, something Condit didn't do.

Now lets talk about leg kicks, I doubt there is any dispute the amount of damage caused by Shogun's leg kicks. Condit's leg kicks were mostly used to keep range, score points, and as part of a combo. Not really meant to have the same pop like Shogun.

All that being said, and even though I am a huge Diaz fan, I personally thought Condit did enough to win the fight. Diaz didn't do anything to change his losing strategy, and as much as I am not too fond of Condit tactics, no one can argue that his strategy wasn't successful.

One can make the argument that Diaz landed the harder punches while Condit landed more volume (crazy role reversal) combos with less pop. I can agree that Diaz was without a doubt the aggressor but I cannot agree that he had octagon control because Condit controlled the flow and the areas of engagement. He also controlled the range of attacks.

If Diaz wants to continue fighting he needs to suck it up and work on his holes. He can argue (as well as others) that lack of action and point fighting loses appeal and he might be right, but in the end this is a sport first and foremost and many have realized that they must tailor their strategy at a given moment depending on what opponents that they face. In the end complaining or griping about the sport isn't going to solve anything.

As a fan of MMA and as a fan of Nick, I hate fighters that play it safe and do just enough to win on a given night, but on the same token I realize that money, careers and fickle bandwagon jumping fans view you much differently when you lose your aura of invincibility by losing a match (See Machida as a perfect example).

But even though I recognize how much there is to lose when losing (durr), winning by any means possible even if that means changing the style that made you popular with the fans in the beginning IMO is worse than fighting an exciting fight and coming up short. Ultimately you lose more fans than you gain by winning (see GSP as an example, coming from a former fan).


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think anyone who looks at the fight critically will realize it was Condit's fight, Rogan and Goldie were stating it inbetween the 4th round. In reality I blame Diaz's corner, just like in the fight with BJ and GSP where BJ was getting ragdolled his corner gave him terrible advice. It's the corners job really to tell their fighter what to adjust or what mistakes his opponent is making. Maybe Diaz is like a soldier who will just follow orders, and if so it's his corners fault he lost.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> I don't dislike Diaz...I feel sorry for him.
> 
> He is wasting potential.
> 
> ...












No controversy?


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

Gyser said:


> This is Shogun/Machida all over again.
> 
> Close 5 rounder divides opinion, calls for rematch.
> 
> This fight will not go further than the 3rd.


:thumbsup: I agree 100%


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Speculation and ignorance drivin by a lack of comprehension and tolerance. Also just plain hate and some people are out of there minds, or 12 years old. The opinions of the Diaz haters.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I can not seem to find a clear answer on this. All the sites are reporting different things. Some say it's on, some say Diaz turned it down, some say it's all rumors. This is just insane, I guess we will get to see if Diaz was for real about retiring.

Also, just to really rock the boat, what the hell happens if Diaz gets his hand raised in another close decision?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Soakked said:


> Even though I can understand why people compare this fight to Machida/Shogun 1, I think there are some obvious differences. In that fight Shogun didn't circle away like Condit did, he backpedaled as Machida started his forward attack which usually came after landing a leg kick.
> 
> Machida certainly wasn't being aggressive except for his straight counters and neither was Shogun, exception being his leg kicks. In the Diaz/Condit fight Diaz was the obvious aggressor constantly pushing forward, Machida didn't do that. Shogun also stood his ground in the center of the ring for the most part, something Condit didn't do.
> 
> ...


Condit won the fight against Diaz the same way Machida beat Shogun he kept the fight on the feet and stuffed everyone of the shots, if Diaz had got the fight to the ground in the fourth or Shogun had got the first Machida fight to the ground, there's a good chance they'd have won.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Condit won the fight against Diaz the same way Machida beat Shogun he kept the fight on the feet and stuffed everyone of the shots, if Diaz had got the fight to the ground in the fourth or Shogun had got the first Machida fight to the ground, there's a good chance they'd have won.


WHAT!?!?!?!?!!?! HUH!?!!?!?! I understand the idea that Condit won the way Machida did by moving. But Shogun never tried to take Machida down once and when it went to the ground in their second fight it was Machida on top and Shogun trying to get up....


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> No controversy?


Well...

India & China thought Condit won, and they make up for 36% of the world population. :laugh:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> WHAT!?!?!?!?!!?! HUH!?!!?!?! I understand the idea that Condit won the way Machida did by moving. But Shogun never tried to take Machida down once and when it went to the ground in their second fight it was Machida on top and Shogun trying to get up....


Shogun shot for four takedowns during the first fight and Machida stuffed all of them.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> No controversy?


So... Egypt went for condit and Sudan went for Diaz??

And Peru says it's too close to call??



Damn peru


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

oldfan said:


> So... Egypt went for condit and Sudan went for Diaz??
> 
> And Peru says it's too close to call??
> 
> ...


Saudi Arabia, you mean? I doubt Your average Sudanese has time to worry about a UFC result 

Nick by murder this time. Condit fought brilliantly, but he doesn't stand a chance in hell of finishing Nick, folks. This will be different all the way around.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Damn peru


They're not into MMA.

They're into street music.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

limba said:


> Well...
> 
> India & China thought Condit won, and they make up for 36% of the world population. :laugh:





oldfan said:


> So... Egypt went for condit and Sudan went for Diaz??
> 
> And Peru says it's too close to call??
> 
> ...


And I see Pakistan in there as well....going for Diaz no less...Good see that nation is up to date on MMA lol:thumb02:


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

out of curiosity where was the poll taken?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Saudi Arabia, you mean? I doubt Your average Sudanese has time to worry about a UFC result
> 
> Nick by murder this time. Condit fought brilliantly, but he doesn't stand a chance in hell of finishing Nick, folks. This will be different all the way around.


oops. I'm on a smaller laptop than normal. Didn't see the red sea 


Screw this I want to see Greg Jackson vs Cesar Gracie in strikeforce.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rallyman said:


> out of curiosity where was the poll taken?


On the UFC website.

www.ufc.com


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> And I see Pakistan in there as well....going for Diaz no less...Good see that nation is up to date on MMA lol:thumb02:


LOL


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

that map/poll is completely BS not to mention irrelevant


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Humm ... is there automatic drug testing done in the UFC before or after main event fights like this?

Just asking!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

NoYards said:


> Humm ... is there automatic drug testing done in the UFC before or after main event fights like this?
> 
> Just asking!


Yes there is.

That actually may be why this fight won't happen, FRB is saying that Diaz could be having some issues with the athletic commission.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

lets hope thats not the case.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Is marijuana a banned substance in mma?


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

he got caught at the gomi fight for that as well didnt he

i think its 6 month ban from memmory isnt it?

will be interesting to see if this has any truth to it


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

he did get caught for having extremely high thc levels, and he was being watched before the fight. Means he probably ate or drink something with THC in it, had no idea it was that bad. Definitely does not make you a better fighter, makes you be able to run longer, but take punches to the face? no chance in hell


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yes there is.
> 
> That actually may be why this fight won't happen, FRB is saying that Diaz could be having some issues with the athletic commission.


That was sort of what I was getting at, seems to fit some of the circumstance ... Gracie can't talk about the reasons, Diaz doesn't show up on the medical suspension list after a 5 round fight where he took more damage than Condit who did show up on that list, Diaz admits that he 'cleans up' by stopping smoking a number of days before the match (a strategy that seems a bit 'iffy' at best.)

I'm not judging him for smoking up, as I really don't think something like that is actually 'performance enhancing' (it's a bad idea IMO, not for any moral reason, just not something that would help you and likely hurt in the case of MMA,) but the rules are the rules and they get enforced.

Hopefully I'm way off base on this one, he's certainly not my favourite fighter or person, but I don't wish this kind of crap on anyone.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

if marijuana is the reason for this, that is stupid... its not performance enhancing, and as long as he is not high for the fight then the athletic commission should mind their own bees wax


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never smoked pot and have no desire to so I'm not sure about all the side effects and what not except for hungry, happy, and sleepy but I do know the NSAC who are also the ones in charge of this test said he was so high in the Gomi fight he couldn't even feel pain.

Maybe that's what's up here, Condit did crack him square across the face with some kicks and punches and he didn't react at all.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I've never smoked pot and have no desire to so I'm not sure about all the side effects and what not except for hungry, happy, and sleepy but I do know the NSAC who are also the ones in charge of this test said he was so high in the Gomi fight he couldn't even feel pain.
> 
> Maybe that's what's up here, Condit did crack him square across the face with some kicks and punches and he didn't react at all.


No they didnt this is what I hate about facts being thrown around. Besides that the NSAC is garbage. And its clear you have not smoked weed, weed is not cocaine. Weed makes you more sensitive in general it changes slightly of course depending on the user. Weed makes the average person less aggressive. And there are no studies to back that weed gives you a greater pain tolerance physically or psychologically. And let me tell you it doesnt matter how much weed you smoke you get hit in the face, thrown from a car, anything like that and the adrenaline makes you awake real fast. And I would guess from the structure of the fights it would be very hard for Diaz to get baked here in the states right before the fight. So if he smoked it during training that isnt going to mean $hit come fight night anyways.


I swear to God where do people come up with this $hit.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I've never smoked pot and have no desire to so I'm not sure about all the side effects and what not except for hungry, happy, and sleepy but I do know the NSAC who are also the ones in charge of this test *said he was so high in the Gomi fight he couldn't even feel pain.*
> 
> Maybe that's what's up here, Condit did crack him square across the face with some kicks and punches and he didn't react at all.


That's so stupid and ignorant that's not even worth addressing it.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

If he quit days before the fight and they only found traces of THC, then there would be no effect other than maybe some minor effects that would have no direct effect on the fight except maybe negative ones for him (lungs, memory ... but that depends on how heavy a user he is and for how long.)

If he was high during the match then yes, that would definitely be an advantage in dealing with pain ... 


humm now that I think of it, after round 1 when Nick went back to his corner, Perez tried to offer Nick a bottle of water and he refused it turning his head away. Nick then said "give me the other water", Nate reaches down and picks up another bottle and said "her it is", and Perez says "that's the good water, that's the good water".

Just how "good" was that water?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cursedbat said:


> No they didnt this is what I hate about facts being thrown around. Besides that the NSAC is garbage. And its clear you have not smoked weed, weed is not cocaine. Weed makes you more sensitive in general it changes slightly of course depending on the user. Weed makes the average person less aggressive. And there are no studies to back that weed gives you a greater pain tolerance physically or psychologically. And let me tell you it doesnt matter how much weed you smoke you get hit in the face, thrown from a car, anything like that and the adrenaline makes you awake real fast. And I would guess from the structure of the fights it would be very hard for Diaz to get baked here in the states right before the fight. So if he smoked it during training that isnt going to mean $hit come fight night anyways.
> 
> 
> I swear to God where do people come up with this $hit.


Like I said I've never smoked pot before so I have no idea what it does to you, but that's just what I've heard and see on the internet, Joe Rogan even mentioned it in the Nick Diaz nun-chunks video.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Nick is known to smoke weed, and 'gets clean" for the fights by abstaining for a number of days before his fights, so it's not out of the realm of possibility that he miscalculated and they found traces of THC. And he's got 'caught' for this before as well.



> On April 10, 2007, the Nevada State Athletic Commission announced that Diaz failed the drug test that was taken shortly before his win over Takanori Gomi, testing positive for marijuana. The NSAC declared the fight a "No Contest" and suspended him for 6 months with a fine of 20% of his earnings ($3,000) won from the fight against Gomi. The Commission felt that the result of Diaz's THC test, an enormous 175, was a contributing factor in his performance during the fight. Commission Chairman Dr. Tony Alamo said that while a result of 15 is considered positive, the NSAC has a threshold of 50 for athletes. He also believes they "feel very comfortable that everyone that tests positive in Nevada is truly positive."
> 
> Dr. Alamo went on to say, "Mr. Diaz was 145. This creates a unique situation. I was there at this fight and believe that you were intoxicated and... that it made you numb to the pain. Did it help you win? I think it did." Despite Diaz being surrounded by other athletes and video cameras for several hours before the fight, Alamo gave no explanation for why he believed Diaz had used marijuana in the hours preceding the event. Diaz himself dismissed the assertion that marijuana was a Performance-enhancing drug, or that he was smoking it prior to the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I've never smoked pot and have no desire to so I'm not sure about all the side effects and what not except for hungry, happy, and sleepy but I do know the NSAC who are also the ones in charge of this test said he was so high in the Gomi fight he couldn't even feel pain.
> 
> Maybe that's what's up here, Condit did crack him square across the face with some kicks and punches and he didn't react at all.


You are pretty misinformed about marijuana.

What do you think it is? Coke? Can't feel pain? What are you blabbering about?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are pretty misinformed about marijuana.
> 
> What do you think it is? Coke? Can't feel pain? What are you blabbering about?


I'm not misinformed at all, I never said those were my feelings about marijuana and that's what *I* think marijuana does, I said that's what I heard in videos and seen on the internet, that he had so much marijuana in his body that he couldn't feel pain.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are pretty misinformed about marijuana.
> 
> What do you think it is? Coke? Can't feel pain? What are you blabbering about?


Marijuana is often prescribed for pain in jurisdictions where medical marijuana is legal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

NoYards said:


> Marijuana is often prescribed for pain in jurisdictions where medical marijuana is legal.


I duno everyones different but when I smoke weed and say i'm sore or have back pain or something I just feel the pain even more. And I have no clue how anyone can fight when they're high, your reaction time is so slow one time I was playing basketball and the ball bounced off and rim and I saw it coming towards me, but I couldn't get my hands up in time and it hit me square in the face. Everyone was just staring at me like wtf you had plenty of time to react.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

For me, I find that fighting while high has positives and negatives. It's generally negative in the stand up because my reaction time is slower and I feel a bit sluggish. But I find it greatly helps in grappling because I'm thinking faster and I tend to pull off more subs or finishes.

All in all, the league here in portland doesn't drug test to my knowledge so I will be smoking before my fight, at most one hour before fight time. That way I'm not full blown high but I can still feel it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> For me, I find that fighting while high has positives and negatives. It's generally negative in the stand up because my reaction time is slower and I feel a bit sluggish. But I find it greatly helps in grappling *because I'm thinking faster* and I tend to pull off more subs or finishes.
> 
> All in all, the league here in portland doesn't drug test to my knowledge so I will be smoking before my fight, at most one hour before fight time. That way I'm not full blown high but I can still feel it.


Or what you're smoking is pretty good or i am smoking too much, smoking mj makes my brain slower than a snail running a marathon. 



Anyway, i didn't came by to discuss mj effects on my brain,
i came here, since this is the only condit.diaz thread running and so it's the perfect place to put this:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

As someone who smoked for 10 years (approx age 16-25) on a daily basis, and lives in the weed capital of Earth, I can say with the utmost confidence that it has zero positive effect on a fighters ability to do better in any area.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

lol always love those hitler movies :thumb01:


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

NoYards said:


> Marijuana is often prescribed for pain in jurisdictions where medical marijuana is legal.


Seriously. People don't know this?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not misinformed at all, I never said those were my feelings about marijuana and that's what *I* think marijuana does, I said that's what I heard in videos and seen on the internet, that he had so much marijuana in his body that he couldn't feel pain.


It just isn't possible man (I know it isn't your opinion but one you are quoting, just refuting that). Even if you take a high dose of opioids like oxy you can still feel pain. Even if the quote is real it is beyond an exaggeration. Marijuana has many affects, and could perhaps even dull chronic pain, but the thought that it could actually stop someone from feeling pain in this particular example is simply incorrect. THC is not a potent pain killer. Just a silly statement from someone who was high


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

rygu said:


> As someone who smoked for 10 years (approx age 16-25) on a daily basis, and lives in the weed capital of Earth, I can say with the utmost confidence that it has zero positive effect on a fighters ability to do better in any area.



im guessing youve never been to adelaide hehehe :thumb02:


seriously tho, id say the same. its a funny thing tho, sometimes ive been able to get right in the zone - playing indoor soccer etc. but usually its a hindrance


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I found rolling high to be pleasant and *maybe* beneficial in remaining calm and relaxed in bad positions.

Sparring high was a nightmare of pain.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

NoYards said:


> Marijuana is often prescribed for pain in jurisdictions where medical marijuana is legal.


In some cases of chronic pain, not acute pain. You will never, ever see marijuana prescribed as a surgical anaesthetic for example, because it simply does not work like that, and likewise it's not going to make a submission attempt or getting struck, any less painful.

And of course just because you piss hot for it doesn't mean you're high or even have been recently. MJ metabolites can be detected for several weeks or even a month after smoking while the effect itself lasts only hours. But I assume you are familiar with that fact.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

If Diaz gets a Condit rematch then Bisping deserves a 5 round rematch with Sonnen, that fight was way closer :/


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

tommydaone said:


> If Diaz gets a Condit rematch then Bisping deserves a 5 round rematch with Sonnen, that fight was way closer :/


Nobody cares for a Sonnen rematch with Bisping. The fans and UFC want Anderson/Sonnen so that will happen. UFC, GSP and a lot of fans (not me) wants GSP/Diaz to happen so Condit could do a rematch if he agreed.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

kney said:


> Nobody cares for a Sonnen rematch with Bisping. The fans and UFC want Anderson/Sonnen so that will happen. UFC, GSP and a lot of fans (not me) wants GSP/Diaz to happen so Condit could do a rematch if he agreed.


I suppose, but I'm less excited for the Sonnen rematch after seeing his average performance against Bisping, everyone was expecting him to destroy him so I doubt he's going to have much success with Silva.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> In some cases of chronic pain, not acute pain. You will never, ever see marijuana prescribed as a surgical anaesthetic for example, *because it simply does not work like that, and likewise it's not going to make a submission attempt or getting struck, any less painful.*
> 
> And of course just because you piss hot for it doesn't mean you're high or even have been recently. MJ metabolites can be detected for several weeks or even a month after smoking while the effect itself lasts only hours. But I assume you are familiar with that fact.


Back in highschool people would take Vicodin and say "Dude i could get punched right now and not feel it!"

But just like weed doesnt help the pain neither do pain killers. If you get punched in the face on vicodin or off vicodin you will feel it. Only way to take away the pain from such things is to numb your face. But yes Weed does not help pain in such a manner. I dont smoke often so my tolerance is low but when i get high i literally stumble. The last thing i would want to do is fight someone. Weed being a performance enhancing drug is ludicrous. It can maybe relieve some stress for some people but thats about it.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

tommydaone said:


> I suppose, but I'm less excited for the Sonnen rematch after seeing his average performance against Bisping, everyone was expecting him to destroy him so I doubt he's going to have much success with Silva.


I was dissapointed with the fight against Bisping also. But don't forget Bisping has excellent TDD, better than Silva. And Sonnen must've had a hard weight cut seeing he looked so lean and off his game.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

tommydaone said:


> If Diaz gets a Condit rematch then Bisping deserves a 5 round rematch with Sonnen, that fight was way closer :/


Sonnen vs Bisping should have been a 5 rounder in the first place as it was a fight for #1 contender and co-main event.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> But just like weed doesnt help the pain neither do pain killers. If you get punched in the face on vicodin or off vicodin you will feel it. Only way to take away the pain from such things is to numb your face. But yes Weed does not help pain in such a manner. I dont smoke often so my tolerance is low but when i get high i literally stumble. The last thing i would want to do is fight someone. Weed being a performance enhancing drug is ludicrous. It can maybe relieve some stress for some people but thats about it.


I agree with you for the most part except I actually had one incident a few years ago where I was stabbed in the leg when I was really, really stoned and while it bled for many hours and required 7 stitches, it still never hurt. 

I also often do some medium sparring with friends when i'm high, 10oz gloves are fine but I guess it's all about tolerance and if you are falling over when you are high it's probably not a great idea to spar 3 rounds.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> In some cases of chronic pain, not acute pain. You will never, ever see marijuana prescribed as a surgical anaesthetic for example, because it simply does not work like that, and likewise it's not going to make a submission attempt or getting struck, any less painful.
> 
> And of course just because you piss hot for it doesn't mean you're high or even have been recently. MJ metabolites can be detected for several weeks or even a month after smoking while the effect itself lasts only hours. But I assume you are familiar with that fact.


It affects different people in different ways ... I would never attempt any sport while high on MJ, I just couldn't function, but I know some people who can't do anything unless they are high.

MJ does relieve pain, even acute pain, in some people. It does for me. I used it after surgery for exactly that purpose ... not as effective as the pills they prescribed, but I could actually stay awake using MJ. 

Anyway, that's probably not the issue, we don't even know that he was tested and found positive as yet, so it's all just speculation .. but if we are speculating then:

1) He is a known smoker, and in his defence he is licensed as a medical MJ user, and in other leagues he had an 'exemption' of sorts, where testing positive was expected, but it had to be a reasonably low level (I believe he stops 10 days before the fight, which does not eliminate all traces of THC, but gets it down to a smallish level that the commission finds acceptable ... I assume that he as the same understanding with the UFC.) They may have tested him and found he was a bit above their allowable level (zero, 50, or whatever.)

2) If he was high during the fight (and I'm not saying he was) then he was cheating ... doesn't matter whether he was using it because he thought it relieved pain, whether he though it allowed him to concentrate better, or whether he just felt more comfortable in front of a crowd ... even if MJ never actually had any of those affects, as long as he though they did, he was trying to gain an advantage, or eliminate a disadvantage through artificial means.

If it's #1 then I am on the side of those who say "big F'ing deal, doesn't matter at all and should not even be an issue if he hasn't smoked for weeks and all they are finding are trace levels.

If it's #2, then he should either be DQed and fined for cheating, or given props for being able to operate at such a high (no pun intended) level while 'baked' ... but I suspect the former as no one would be that stupid as to go into a fight high unless they felt it had some advantage.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Back in highschool people would take Vicodin and say "Dude i could get punched right now and not feel it!"
> 
> But just like weed doesnt help the pain neither do pain killers. If you get punched in the face on vicodin or off vicodin you will feel it. Only way to take away the pain from such things is to numb your face. But yes Weed does not help pain in such a manner. I dont smoke often so my tolerance is low but when i get high i literally stumble. The last thing i would want to do is fight someone. Weed being a performance enhancing drug is ludicrous. It can maybe relieve some stress for some people but thats about it.


Orally taken it requires a lot of vicodin to gain that sort of numbing effect, but you can do it- hydrocodone is a powerful opiate closely related to morphine. Sure, if they don't put you under altogether local anaesthetic is what they are going to use for surgery but the difference would be the method of delivery i.e. injection. Meanwhile no method of delivery of THC or active cannbinoids is going to consistently, for most people, deliver that kind of numbing effect.



MRBRESK said:


> I agree with you for the most part except I actually had one incident a few years ago where I was stabbed in the leg when I was really, really stoned and while it bled for many hours and required 7 stitches, it still never hurt.


Anecdotally, sure. But people report getting wounds like this all the time with no drugs at all in their bodies and not feeling it. It has to do with shock and the nervous system.



NoYards said:


> It affects different people in different ways ... I would never attempt any sport while high on MJ, I just couldn't function, but I know some people who can't do anything unless they are high.
> 
> MJ does relieve pain, even acute pain, in some people. It does for me. I used it after surgery for exactly that purpose ... not as effective as the pills they prescribed, but I could actually stay awake using MJ.
> 
> ...


The commissions' tests can't determine if you are high or not during a fight, and that's one of the problems with their testing methodology (and marijuana testing in general). 

Nick does not have an exemption from the commission, despite his legal prescription under california law. Many legally prescribed drugs are disallowed by the commission and marijuana is one of them.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

MJ does affect people differently. As far as I know I'm the only one who smokes while doing homework to help me concentrate. I'm sure that's rare.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Weed being a performance enhancing drug is ludicrous. It can maybe relieve some stress for some people but thats about it.


Weed is NOT a performance enhancer, it is a performance ALTERING drug. Any drug that alters performance should be banned!



SpoKen said:


> MJ does affect people differently. As far as I know I'm the only one who smokes while doing homework to help me concentrate. I'm sure that's rare.


I once got stoned and counted the holes in a screen door (or at least I thought I did(. That took some concentration!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> MJ does affect people differently. As far as I know I'm the only one who smokes while doing homework to help me concentrate. I'm sure that's rare.


I used to do that.

I don't even remember what classes I took now.:smoke01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This debate over marijuana being a pain killer is getting ridiculous. Half the people here, at least, are going off personal experience and have no idea how THC actually works. It is not a depressant. Many people argue over whether it is a stimulant, a hallucinogen, or a class all its own, but THC is not a depressant. Marijuana may help people deal with chronic pain but it most likely helps them cope mentally and keeps them relaxed rather than having a direct affect on pain.

Ask anyone with a serious addiction to an opiate like oxy or heroin if marijuana is a pain killer. Hell, even alcohol is a much more effective pain killer. 

This stuff is not debatable. Anyone who has had any education on drug action knows these things. Some of you just have no idea what you are talking about and are just decribing the way your "buzz" felt to you, but that doesn't change how the drug actually works. Mariujana might make everyone feel different, but everyone has the same chemical reaction, and THC is not a primary central nervous system depressant. period.
__________________


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> MJ does affect people differently. As far as I know I'm the only one who smokes while doing homework to help me concentrate. I'm sure that's rare.


Not as rare as you'd think- it's prescribed for ADD.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

In the end I hope this is all just a rumor. Regardless of whether or not Diaz vs. Condit II happens I still wanna see Diaz fight. I was definitely hoping his retirement was a hiss fit. 



HexRei said:


> Not as rare as you'd think- it's prescribed for ADD.


Wow that is very interesting! Oh the times they are a changing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Not as rare as you'd think- it's prescribed for ADD.


No credible doctor would do that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> No credible doctor would do that.


It's not bizarre at all if it works. And I don't really think you're enough of an expert on drugs and the medical profession to make a blanket statement like that and expect *it* to be viewed with any credibility.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ape City said:


> This debate over marijuana being a pain killer is getting ridiculous. Half the people here, at least, are going off personal experience and have no idea how THC actually works. It is not a depressant. Many people argue over whether it is a stimulant, a hallucinogen, or a class all its own, but THC is not a depressant. Marijuana may help people deal with chronic pain but it most likely helps them cope mentally and keeps them relaxed rather than having a direct affect on pain.
> 
> Ask anyone with a serious addiction to an opiate like oxy or heroin if marijuana is a pain killer. Hell, even alcohol is a much more effective pain killer.
> 
> ...



Nice, someone not just going on what they've smoked and "know"

Having said that I will now go on personal experience. I have never trained high, I haven't smoked anything in quite a while. However there is a guy I've trained with in the past that was on of those "weed opens up the mind to make my game better" had read too many Of Eddie Bravo's books imo. Here's the crux though, whether it made him better or not I have no idea, what I do know is that he felt pain no matter how stoned he was. He tapped when he got caught and he tapped as quickly as everyone else does. 

Also, on the point of actually being hit, I've got news for people, it's not the pain that puts you out, it's your body's actual physical reaction, it's a reflect if you will. It's not because your head hurts a lot. You can be on whatever the hell you want to be on, if someone connects clean on your chin, you're going to sleep, there isn't a superchin drug out there.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> It's not bizarre at all if it works.


It doesn't work which is why no credible doctor would do it. There is nothing in weed that would make your direct symptoms of ADD better it only makes them worse.



HexRei said:


> And I don't really think you're enough of an expert on drugs and the medical profession to make a blanket statement like that and expect *it* to be viewed with any credibility.


I'm pretty sure I know more about it than you since I have ADD, thus understand the condition, smoke weed, and have had discussions about this with several psychiatrists. I also understand that the ones prescribing it for that reason are mostly GPs who aren't qualified to be handling mental illnesses.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> It doesn't work which is why no credible doctor would do it. There is nothing in weed that would make your direct symptoms of ADD better it only makes them worse.


You're wrong, and stating your opinion as fact doesn't make it so.



> I'm pretty sure I know more about it than you since I have ADD, thus understand the condition, smoke weed, and have had discussions about this with several psychiatrists. I also understand that the ones prescribing it for that reason are mostly GPs who aren't qualified to be handling mental illnesses.


Having a disease doesn't make you an expert. Neither does talking with an expert or using a drug, frankly. Maybe it doesn't work for you, and that's fine. Ritalin doesn't help everyone with attention disorders either, but it doesn't meant it doesn't work for some.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You're wrong, and stating your opinion as fact doesn't make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> Having a disease doesn't make you an expert. Neither does talking with an expert or using a drug, frankly. Maybe it doesn't work for you, and that's fine. Ritalin doesn't help everyone with attention disorders either, but it doesn't meant it doesn't work for some.


How about you explain the exact chemical reactions that are taking place from THC use that would serve to treat ADD. I know what the issues are with ADD and what THC impacts in your body and they aren't connected. Whether one ADD medication works for you or not isn't relevant because they all target the problem and weed doesn't.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Orally taken it requires a lot of vicodin to gain that sort of numbing effect, but you can do it- hydrocodone is a powerful opiate closely related to morphine. Sure, if they don't put you under altogether local anaesthetic is what they are going to use for surgery but the difference would be the method of delivery i.e. injection. Meanwhile no method of delivery of THC or active cannbinoids is going to consistently, for most people, deliver that kind of numbing effect.


I dont think it could numb you but if it could the amount you would need to take to have any type of numbing effects is way more then a body can handle. Vicodin has tylenol in it and no matter what your pain pill tolerance is you will still get sick off the tylenol. The tylenol is actually used as a method to prevent people from abusing the drug. Its why people like oxy Contin so much because it has no tylenol in it and as long as you have a tolerance you can take as much Oxy as you can handle.
Iv taken my share of Oxy and im telling you iv never once had it numb me or make me feel i can take a punch to the face. Those are myths that simply arnt true.

Maybe its possible as a horrible horrible sideffect but its certainly not meant treat pain such as getting punched or pinched or w/e.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> there isn't a superchin drug out there.


I dunno man, back around 1992 I saw a guy on PCP get bashed in the face and head repeatedly with one of those large 60 cup coffee dispensers that they use for big meetings and the like. Then received serious burns from said coffee. He pretty calmly walked aroung afterwards trying to figure out how to light his soaking wet cigarette. I'm pretty sure he still could have put up a valient fight. Then again, PCP does rewire you to such a degree that it could turn off the "off" button that normally protects the brain. This was all in a rather respectable establishment. We were all cowering and gawking like idiots. 

Great, now I have the image of Overreem or Lesnar on dust...that's about the scariest thing I can think of.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Iv heard stories of people lifting cars on PCP while shattering their bones doing it.

I never knew if these stories of PCP giving people super str is true but it certainly makes for some interesting stories.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ape City said:


> This debate over marijuana being a pain killer is getting ridiculous. Half the people here, at least, are going off personal experience and have no idea how THC actually works. It is not a depressant. Many people argue over whether it is a stimulant, a hallucinogen, or a class all its own, but THC is not a depressant. Marijuana may help people deal with chronic pain but it most likely helps them cope mentally and keeps them relaxed rather than having a direct affect on pain.
> 
> Ask anyone with a serious addiction to an opiate like oxy or heroin if marijuana is a pain killer. Hell, even alcohol is a much more effective pain killer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post. Nice to see someone have an understanding of what marijuana is.

Marijuana is basically all mental. I guess one could say it is a mentally enhancing drug. But in no way a physically performance enhancing drug.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv heard stories of people lifting cars on PCP while shattering their bones doing it.
> 
> I never knew if these stories of PCP giving people super str is true but it certainly makes for some interesting stories.


I don't know about super strength, but the guy I mentioend above should not have been walking (or standing) after the abuse he took (by a similarly intoxicated individual) that night. I've trained in arts that incorporate blows to the head for long enough to know ROUGHLY where the line between hurt and nighy-night is, and this dude was WAY passed it. Sure he could have a Roy Nelson like head/chin/ability to sustain punishment, but I'd bet it was the drugs.


----------



## SuperHero (Mar 24, 2011)

Not sure if this has been said yet with all the replys on this post, but IMO after I saw Carlos use an effective game plan and win; I think GSP would absolutely dominate Nick with take downs and he also has a pretty nice jab himself. When they re-match and if it goes to the judges, Nick will win that one... I promise... (Sonnen vs M.B.)

Pass the Dutchess to the left hand side...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The fight is canceled dude.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

No news yet as to the outcome but it doesnt look good.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

PCP?! Hey, this might have been brought up but did anyone hear about that lady who lifted a car because somehow her baby was underneath it?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> I dunno man, back around 1992 I saw a guy on PCP get bashed in the face and head repeatedly with one of those large 60 cup coffee dispensers that they use for big meetings and the like. Then received serious burns from said coffee. He pretty calmly walked aroung afterwards trying to figure out how to light his soaking wet cigarette. I'm pretty sure he still could have put up a valient fight. Then again, PCP does rewire you to such a degree that it could turn off the "off" button that normally protects the brain. This was all in a rather respectable establishment. We were all cowering and gawking like idiots.
> 
> Great, now I have the image of Overreem or Lesnar on dust...that's about the scariest thing I can think of.


PCP is classified as dissociative, nasty stuff there. People on Cocaine (narcotic I believe) also feel less pain.


----------

